# Haltbarkeit Forellen?



## erT (8. Januar 2010)

tag,
zu meiner verwunderung hab ich keinen passenden thread gefunden.
folgendes:
war letzte woche in dänemark und hab mal einen see besucht. ergebnis waren 3 dicke lachsforellen. das war am donnerstag. da wir nur bis sonntag dort waren, hat so viel fisch neben dorsch und scholle nicht in den essensplan gepasst. ergo hab ich die fische nach kühlschranklagerung am freitag in eine geschlossene truhe komplett in schnee und eis eingepackt. bei temperaturen zwischen -3 und -10 grad bin ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen sie würden einigermaßen zügig durchfrieren. leider war das nicht komplett der fall. waren also nicht ganz hartgefroren.
in dieser truhe sind sie dann am sonntagabend mit heim gefahren und dort gegen 24:00 uhr in die tiefkühltruhe gewandert.
mach mir nun etwas sorgen, dass die lagerung von do-so nicht ganz ausrechend war um sie 'frisch' zu halten.
habe die fische, bevor sie in der TK gelandet sind nochmal kontrolliert. waren angefroren, haben aber in keiner weise streng gerochen o.ä. deutlich zu warm war es meines erachtens demnach nicht. 
wie lange gehts aber nun wirklich bei einer mischung aus kühl- und frostschrank - 1 tag kühlschrank, 2 tage in eis bei höchstens 0 grad?

gruß und dank,
manu


----------



## Udo561 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Forellen?*

Hi,
ich würde mir da keine Gedanken machen , die Fische die beim Fischhändler auf Eis liegen sind u.U. auch schon 3 Tage alt.
Und der verkauft die auch noch mit ruhigem Gewissen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ZanderKalle (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Forellen?*

Wenn sie 3 Tage alt sind biste noch gut dabei eher eine Woche....... also dein Fisch ist immer noch frischer wie der von der Kühltheke#6


----------



## erT (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Forellen?*

ok, besten dank. dann kanns nachher ja sorglos losgehen 
bin übrigens begeistert von dem/den dänischen angelseen. das ist ja strandvilla am mittelmeer im vergleich zu unserem klappschirm + badewanne.
warum gibts es hier blos sowas nicht?;+


----------



## boot (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Forellen?*

Deine fische sind noch ok,aber das nächstemal wenn du welche gefangen hast und es sind  z.b. -2 Grad dann hänge die fische frei auf,nicht im Schnee der Dämmt die Temp....


----------



## Jacky Fan (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Forellen?*

Bei minus 3 gefriert dir wohl dein Wasser, aber durch den Fettgehalt des Fleisches musst du schon etwas mehr an kälte anbieten, damit dir die Forellen steinhart frieren.
Ansonsten kann ich mich nur meinen Vorrednern anschliessen und den Fisch zum Verzehr freigeben.


----------



## boot (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Forellen?*

Habe auch nicht geschrieben das sie durchgefroren sind oder?

nur das es besser ist wenn er sie hin hängt und nicht im Schnee legt.lg


----------



## Jacky Fan (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Forellen?*

Hab auch nicht boot gemeint. Der erT wollte sein Fisch mit Schnee und Eis im TK, aber der war nur angefroren.

Das der Schnee etwas isoliert, wissen alle, die darauf warten Eisangeln gehen zu können. Nur Frost und die Seen wären schon begehbar, aber der Schnee hält die Eisfläche halt dünn.


----------



## boot (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Forellen?*

Ja  die meisten denken wenn sie ihren fisch im Schnee legen ist er schneller gefroren,aber das ist falsch.


----------



## erT (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haltbarkeit Forellen?*

falsch 
habe nicht geglaubt, dass der schnee kälter ist, als die sinkenden temperaturen nachts.
allerdings dachte ich es wäre besser, den fisch bei konstanten schneetemperaturen von mindestens -2,-3 grad zu halten, als nachts evtl mal bei -8, tagsüber dann evtl über null und im schlimmsten fall noch sonneneinstrahlung. dazu kommt, dass ich mich nicht so recht getraut hab, die viecher einfach so rauszulegen/hängen. eine katze o.ä. hatte sich schon eines nachts über den hausmüll hergemacht, der blöderweise auf der terasse stehen geblieben ist 
naja. man lernt nie aus. vielen dank an alle 

übrigens:
fisch war recht labberig und empfindlich, hat aber keineswegs gerochen und hat geschmeckt. im vergleich zu frisch gefangen aber leider ein witz  aber so ist das eben :\


----------

